# Hoping for improvement



## jesterley (Oct 12, 2013)

I am taking Frais to the vets tomorrow for a checkup on her heart murmur, to see how it is progressing. Hopefully this will be good news that it is improving (I think it improved a little since her last checkup, but has since stayed the same for the last couple of weeks, but I am no expert).

I am really hoping that this murmur can clear up, as the vet said that if not she would need to be referred to a cardiologist, and diagnosis alone would cost around £1000, never mind any treatment or surgery she might need! We simply do not have this money, and of course she is not insurable for heart conditions due to it being picked up at 6 weeks, so prior to any insurance cover being in place. 

She is the most adorable little thing, with a permanently apologetic little face. It would be heartbreaking to lose her, but if this doesn't go then, one way or another, we will have to face that. I know they can grow out of murmurs, but this is a loud one (was grade 4, bordering 5 initially, but last report was grade 3 bordering 4, so there is hope at least.)

Sorry, I am just having a wobble. She is only 15 weeks today, and I am so worried about what news I will get tomorrow. 

I will of course let you all know how it goes, having wept and wobbled all over you all xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I hope you get good news tomorrow. It does sound like the murmur is improving a little, let's hope that continues! I would like to say though that even if my own dog were insured to cover heart problems I would be reluctant to go ahead with any major medication or surgery. I know how harsh that sounds but that's just how I feel about major treatments on my dog. So don't beat yourself up about not being able to afford any treatment they may say she needs. If you can't then you can't, just take her home and enjoy her, she could live many many years with a murmur. Sometimes we are only blessed with the really special things for a certain amount of time. Enjoy her and try not to worry about her too much, I'm 100% sure she is happy and she will be around for many years! what ever the diagnosis.
Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fingers crossed for Frais tomorrow - do let us know how she gets on.
Just love her and enjoy her, she has already given you her heart for as long as it keeps beating and here's hoping it keeps going and going and going.
She sounds lovely - we might need a photo update when you have time.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll be praying for her. I know how you feel about expensive treatment. Due to Ozzy's troubles really on I can't get him covered for much either. Please let us know how you make out. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope you get really good news, she sounds lovely.


----------



## jesterley (Oct 12, 2013)

She is possibly the cutest puppy we have ever had! I will get some pics later, she gets cuter every day, lol. Will update later as to what the vet says


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thinking of you and Frais today.


----------



## jesterley (Oct 12, 2013)

Well, not the news we could have hoped for. Slightly better in that her heartbeat is a little more defined instead of just going woomph-woomph, but still a grade 4. Taken together with some other subtle issues (can't keep up with her sister on walks, for example, even though she is bigger), it seems likely to be a serious heart defect.

Medication might be a possibility, but at £100 a month it may not be possible. Diagnosis might be done for around £300, though, so we will look into that as soon as we can, so that at least we might know what we are dealing with.

If it is to be a short life, we will do our best to make it a happy one, at least.

Here she is, anyway, just back from a walk, little sweetie-pie


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet girl. So sorry. Treasure the days. Hopefully she will prove the experts wrong.
Was her breeder aware of the condition?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry the news wasn't good. Bless her, she is a beauty.
A friend recently had her pup, a lurcher,diagnosed with a serious heart condition that started as a murmur. They decided against any expensive diagnosis or treatment avenues as there is in reality very little you can do with the heart of an animal. Their puppy is obviously and thank fully completely unaware of his condition and is living a normal life, although they do restrict off lead exercise so that he doesn't over exert himself, other than that he is as happy as can be.
I agree with Marzi, I take it that as the problem was picked up at six weeks then the breeder was the first to know? They shouldn't really have sold the puppy once that quite serious murmur was picked up. It's such a shame. Now you have bonded with Frais and she is part of your family but perhaps the breeder should help towards diagnosis costs as a gesture.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear the news wasn't better. Frais is beautiful and I am sure she will be happy however long that may be. Life to her is normal.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She's gorgeous, and her life is full of love and fun and that's all she needs xx


----------

